# ..::حصريا::..هايدى منتصر و ترنيمة ((يا أوفى قلب)) <6 دقايق> من الشريط الجديد قبل ماينزل



## bahy (11 أغسطس 2008)

الجديد والحصرى
مش هتلاقيه
غير هنا
و تحدى
عشان منتدى الكنيسة فقط

ترنيمه جديده للمرنمه هايدى منتصر
من الشريط الجديد
اكتر من رائعه

اسمها : يا أوفى قلب
مدتها : 6 دقايق

مستنى ايه اعمل داونلوود كمان من هنا
http://rapidshare.com/files/136522989/ya_awfa_ab-by_bahy.mp3

متستخسروش فيا رد 
بس بعد ماتسمعوها
عشان نعرف كلنا
ايه رأيكم فى الترنيمه الجديدة

ترنيمة تانيه من الشريط برضه
حصريا هايدى منتصر و ترنيمة (( عارفنى )) من الشريط الجديد قبل ماينزل 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38417

يرجى تثبيت الموضوع و لو لفترة​


----------



## bahy (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ..::حصريا::..هايدى منتصر و ترنيمة ((يا أوفى قلب)) <6 دقايق> من الشريط الجديد قبل ماينزل*

hea el tarnema msh 3agbako wala eh :S


----------



## merola (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ..::حصريا::..هايدى منتصر و ترنيمة ((يا أوفى قلب)) <6 دقايق> من الشريط الجديد قبل ماينزل*

*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك و جارى التحميل ​*


----------



## انطون اميل (17 أغسطس 2008)

رائع ربنا يعوضك


----------



## REMON ATEF (18 أغسطس 2008)

ترنيمه معزيه خالص الهى يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## koky_m2005 (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ..::حصريا::..هايدى منتصر و ترنيمة ((يا أوفى قلب)) <6 دقايق> من الشريط الجديد قبل ماينزل*

ترنيمة فوق الروعة رنت يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## baher 1 (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ..::حصريا::..هايدى منتصر و ترنيمة ((يا أوفى قلب)) <6 دقايق> من الشريط الجديد قبل ماينزل*

مشكور


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسى جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا على الترنيمة وبجد ترنيمة جامدة مووووووووووووووت ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم ويارب تجيبوا باقى الشريط لانى بموت فى هايدى


----------



## megaman (25 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ..::حصريا::..هايدى منتصر و ترنيمة ((يا أوفى قلب)) <6 دقايق> من الشريط الجديد قبل ماينزل*

الف شكر وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## eman72 (26 أغسطس 2008)

gemale giden


----------



## bahy (30 أغسطس 2008)

thx l kol el nas lly ehtamet w radet al mawdo3


----------



## sosana (30 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي على الترانيم


----------



## godlovesyou (30 أغسطس 2008)

الترنيمة جميييييييييييييييييلة اوى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## veronika (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*ميرسي اوي على الترنيمه
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## rammrommm (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*هايلة يا جميل ومستنيين منك المزيد ربنا يباركلك*


----------



## bahy (5 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على كلامكم الحلو اوى و المشجع ده


----------



## catcota (5 سبتمبر 2008)

الترنيمة لذيذة وربنا يعوضك


----------



## ايرينى جورج (16 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على الترنيمة لكن تانى ترنيمة ما اشتغلتش عندى


----------



## bahy (17 سبتمبر 2008)

ya erini el tarnema sha3'ala 100 % w law masht3'ltsh m3aky momken tb3ately el mail bta3ek w ab3athalek law t7by


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 سبتمبر 2008)

جميلة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## trank (19 سبتمبر 2008)

ترانيم فى منتهى الروعة وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## الوداعة (21 سبتمبر 2008)

* يسوع يعوض تعب محبتكم ترانيم جميلة ومعزيه  شكراً لكم جميعاً*​


----------



## انطونيوس2 (21 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جدا ترنيمه جميله ومنتدى ممتاز


----------



## vivianviva (24 سبتمبر 2008)

7lwaaaaaaaa aweeeeee
thanks alot


----------



## nermeen7 (24 أكتوبر 2009)

ميرسى ربنا يعوضك تعب محبتك


----------

